# Would you have trusted him?



## HLGStrider (Apr 20, 2003)

Ok, the first time I read the Fellowship of the Rings, I was certain Strider was going to get them. I had looked ahead in the book and seen a chapter entitled "Knife in the Dark" and I assumed it would come from Strider who they seemed to be trusting much too early. . .then I fell completely in love with the fellow. . .I've told this story before, haven't I?

Here is my question? Would you have trusted Strider with your life and the quest?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 20, 2003)

I can't be completely sure, since I can't speak from Frodo&co.'s point of view. His "weather worn" looks might have worked against him, but after Gandalf's letter, I think I'd be convinced.
I dread to think what would have become of the hobbits had they decided not to trust Strider and venture out on their own.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 20, 2003)

Although the letter from Gandalf could have been completely forged, I would have trusted him. Don't know why...


----------



## Beleg (Apr 21, 2003)

I am not sure I would have trusted him (as the hobbits did) if i hadn't got Gandalf's letter. Like he says himself,



> Frodo turned and looked at him thoughtfully, wondering about Gandalf's second postscript. 'Why didn't you tell me you were Gandalf's friend at once? He asked. 'It would have saved time.' 'Would it? Would any of you have believed me till now?'


----------



## Niniel (Apr 21, 2003)

I think at that point I would have been so desperate to find someone who could help, that I really wanted to trust him and that I would have trusted him, certainly after the letter from Gandalf.


----------



## Idril (Apr 21, 2003)

If I were one of the hobbits and carrying the ring, I would not have trusted Strider - and the letter could have been easily been forged. You'd have to go on 'gut instinct' I guess, which is what Frodo did.


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Apr 21, 2003)

Tough question. At that point I would've been looking for anyone to help but then again he knew he couldn't trust anyone. I think after the letter from Gandalf I would have because what else would I do? Frodo didn't know the way, he had to have someone to help him or he wouldn't have made it anyway. So I think I would've trusted him..


----------



## arisen pheonix (Apr 21, 2003)

i would have trusted him from the beginning he was supposed to look like a traveler not some great assasin so he couldnt have looked to devious


but every one looks a little strange by candle light


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 21, 2003)

Strider looked suspicious, had a reputation about town, and was at first portrayed in a very spooky light. 

I voted for I'm not sure, but I'm not sure I chose right now, after bringing my personality into play. I'm a naturally trusting person. I think he would've scared me, but I would've wanted to trust someone so I would've trusted him. . .However, reading it I didn't feel a need to trust anyone, so I could be a back seat driver for Frodo.

In Frodo's situation, he probably made the best decision possible. . .and we all know it turned out well.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 21, 2003)

I said that I'd trust the guy. I accidentally started reading The Two Towers before I got to Fellowship Of The Ring. Whoops! If I got to read it the way I should have, I probably wouldn't have trusted the guy at all. Ick.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 21, 2003)

Sounds like my bad habit of reading the chapter headings ahead of time for information. . .except that bad habit led me astray, and I didn't trust him because of it. 

I don't know when I really started to trust him for sure. By the end of the Weather Top situation he was undeniably trustworthy, of course.


----------



## Elfarmari (Apr 21, 2003)

When I read it for the first time, I didn't trust Strider until after Gandalf's letter, after Strider had told Sam the only proof he could give that he had not killed the real Strider was that he had not taken the ring. If I were Frodo, however, I'm not sure if I would have trusted him even then. I probably would have, for lack of a better option, but I probably would not have been convinced until Weathertop.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Apr 22, 2003)

When I first read it I really didn't know what to think, until I read the part about the letter, then I remembered my bro telling me about it. (He told me alot)


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 22, 2003)

Oh yes, the evil brothers. . .


----------



## Gabster2003! (Apr 22, 2003)

If i were a hobit, i don't know if i should trust strider. Cause when i read the first book i was not realy foucusing on strider, i was focusing on frodo and the ring


----------



## Larien (Apr 23, 2003)

To trust Strider or not to trust Strifer hhmm.... I'm Thinking that I would have had my tail between my legs untill the letter from Gandalf. Even then My tail would be shaking. But I need to trust someone right?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Apr 23, 2003)

Judging from his appearance and Butterbur's description of him, I would not have trusted Strider before Gandalf's letter.


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Apr 24, 2003)

True.. he didn't exactly make him sound like someone you'd trust your life with..


----------



## Eliot (Apr 24, 2003)

I don't think I would trust him at first. I'd be a little cautious around him, but after the battle at Weathertop, I would know that he was truly a good man.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elendil3119 _
> *Judging from his appearance and Butterbur's description of him, I would not have trusted Strider before Gandalf's letter. *


I trusted him for the opposite reason, that is, that Butterbur spoke poorly of him, considering Butterbur's discernment.


----------



## Theoden_king (Apr 29, 2003)

When I read the bok, even after Gandalfs letter, I thought Aragorn was going to stab the Hobbits in their sleep or something, he seemed a bit suspicious to me, after the weathetop incident I believed he was on their side though.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 30, 2003)

Strider wasn't obviously an important character. I was waiting for Gandalf to show up. . .I didn't picture Strider with them the entire book.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 30, 2003)

Well,having in mind the importance of my task I would trust nobody from first sight,even from second and third............
I would trust Aragorn after I see the letter,or at least after I see his actions' purposes are only to protect me.


----------



## Rhiannon (Apr 30, 2003)

It's hard to say- I've never been a hobbit with a cursed ring in a strange hotel approached by a grubby stranger with a bad reputation. I can't even say what I thought when I first read the book, because it was read to me so often so young that I have no clear pre-LOTR memories. Going by my personality and my reactions to strangers: I would have been extremely scared, probably, but I'm inclined to think I would have trusted him (at least kind of) after getting the letter.


----------



## Ulmo321 (May 3, 2003)

In my real life, I don't really trust anyone, even after I know them for a long time. So no I wouldn't have trusted Strider until after Gandalf's letter, even then I would have been a little suspicious.


----------



## trishette (May 3, 2003)

I would not have trusted him until after the Weathertop attack. For the Weathertop reason for changing my mind, my argument would be that Aragorn could easily have killed frodo, or merely snitched the Ring and run, while Frodo was unconscious.


----------



## pgt (May 4, 2003)

Speaking of trust... Would you sell one of the nicer hobbit holes in the Shire and leave the only country you've known to go on the vaguest of quests to arrive at Rivendell based on the less than specific warnings and cajolings of a dear friend and conjurer? All of this because you've inherited (and hardly used) some trinket from your Uncle that a member of the wise seems much more concerned about than you? 

-T


----------



## HLGStrider (May 4, 2003)

I'm gullible enough to do anything. . .though I wouldn't have if there was someone else willing to do it. . .


----------



## Gil-Galad (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *I'm gullible enough to do anything. . .though I wouldn't have if there was someone else willing to do it. . . *


of course,you are gullible enough that's Aragorn who else?!I suppose you even would trust nobody even Gandalf, but him.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 29, 2003)

Just because he's such a darling. . .

Seriously, the more I think about it, the more I think I would've chosen to somewhat trust but not all the way trust Strider. ..to clumsily play it by ear.


----------



## Kelonus (Sep 29, 2003)

I wouldny trust anyone much without proof really.


----------

